# breeding two Impressive horses



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

If you breed a negative horse to a positive horse you have a chance of getting a positive horse or a negative horse, I think it's better to stay away from the Impressive breeding. I would go for something more like Zippo or along those lines. It's better to stay safe.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

what if the impressive stud was NN? I highly doubt I'm going to breed her to an Impressive Stud just because some might lie about their horse being NN. But besides that whole HYPP thing, would the foals be deformed or have any birth defects?


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

NO horse that is HYPP positive, whether N/H OR H/H should be bred. Full stop.

Sorry, but it's irressponsible.


There's no real problem breeding two horses with similar bloodlines - it's called linebreeding and is fine so long as you KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING. I am of the opinion that only very experienced horse people should breed, and even then only to registered, good quality animals. There's a little slack in it if you say you will keep the foal for life, but can you be sure of that? What if you go bankrupt or die before the horse does?

I will stop now. But anyway, please don't breed your mare. If everyone just stopped breeding horses with HYPP the horrible condition would be gone in one generation...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Kyani, i understand where you are coming from. I'm not set on breeding my mare, and honestly, i never knew about HyPP before i came onto this forum, so i could have bred her without knowing. 

I knew posting this, there would be posts saying not to breed her. I understand that completely. But i just wanted to know what would happen. 

I cannot predict the future, but the way things are going now, i don't see me with no money, but life does happen so no one knows. 

I also know i could buy a filly or colt and train it from there, but I'd also like the bond i could have with a horse i knew since day one.

This was just something i was wondering and thought I'd ask. That's all. My mare is only 4 and if i am going to breed her, it won't be til she's older. Not to mention have her and my boyfriend's horse on our own property.


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

No, I totally understand that you're not se ton breeding your mare or anything. I just went off on one a bit :lol: 

As for what would happen:
even if you bred her to a n/n horse, there would still be a 50/50 chance of the foal being hypp positive. It's not worth it, even the the chance was a fraction of that.

As an aside, there is NOTHING wrong with Impressive horses that are N/N. If your mare didn't have hypp, one would be fine to breed with, but as it is, she should never be bred to anything.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I never knew that about horses. Pretty interesting.

What I'll probably do if i want a baby, is buy another horse and take it from there. But that's not going to be for years from now.

Thanks for the information!


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

You're welcome. I'm sorry I was a little aggressive to start with - gotton used to people being very defensive and stubborn about things like this lately!

Buying a youngster is a much better way to go - instead of adding to the over-saturated horse population, you could help one that's already headed to a bad place because of the problem. If you're smart about what you buy, and don't spring for anything you can't handle, and can handle leaving behind some heart-breaking cases, an auction might be a good place to look for a project youngster. You could even save one from going to slaughter. Plenty of nice, even registered, AQHA youngsters going cheap as chips at auctions  (probably for cheaper than it would cost to breed and raise your own foal!)


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I agree with everything Kyani has said 100% 

It is sad that your mare is hypp, and you ended up in that situation without being told of it. Your mare being only 4 years old may or may not have attacks at any point in the future (lets hope not)...I know you do not want to produce a second horse who could be the same way. 50/50 are HIGH odds when you are playing with such a sickening disease. 

I think it would be great if you found a weanling in the future is you are interested in raising a baby and having that bond (just have it checked out) 

That topic aside...it can actually be a desirable thing to find a horse with a certain horse or line in several places on the pedigree. Our mare is Doc Bar on the top and bottom of her pedigree with many big name producers and performers along that line.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I've really been thinking about breeding lately. I wanted a mare to be able to have a baby from my first horse and yes 50% is too high for me. And i think i'll be a lot saner (if thats a word) if i dont have a pregnant mare on my hands. (I think i might wind up sleeping in the barn to make sure she's ok, and I dont think my boyfriend would like that very much) I saw on TV more than once, that during the foaling process either the mom or baby died. I dunno what I'd do if that happened. 

I think thats cool about the whole line breeding. I thought it was a big NO-NO in horse breeding, or that breeders just didnt care and put any stud to any mare. Just proves how much i don't know.

I think I'm definitely going to get a weanling and take it from there. I think that would be the better and smarter choice. I'd love to get a baby now, but it wouldn't work. Hopefully within the next couple of years.

Thank you paintlover and Kyani for your information. I really appreciate it!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

You are so level headed and open to discussion and advice...it is refreshing  

I know the desire to raise a baby. I have been involved in horses for 15 years, and just the last couple of years that has been a desire of mine. I kept working my way to younger and younger horses...now finally time for baby. 

by the way, how is the tail wrap working out so far?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Have you researched HYPP? In addition to not breeding your mare, since she is positive for the disease she should be on a special diet to prevent her having episodes (which could be fatal). There are some good websites if you Google it.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Bubba, yes i have done tons of research on HyPP. I know she should be on diet, but she hasn't had an episode yet so if it ain't broke don't fix it. She is doing well on the feed she's on, but i do make sure not to give her any treats with potassium in it. But i do appreciate your concern.

AkPaintlover, the tail wrap is working great! I absolutely love it! I ordered a case of 18 hot pink vet wrap from countrysupply.com so i know i'll have enough if i need to re-wrap it.



> You are so level headed and open to discussion and advice...it is refreshing Smile Smile


That's just the way i am. I mean I've been riding for 12 years,and owned a horse for 10 months now, and there's just so much i don't know. If i ask for advice, i have to be open to all possible answers. If i didn't want anyone's opinion, or asked a question just to be like "i'm doing it and I don't care what anyone says" then why even post. 

If it wasn't for all of you, who knows if my mare would be ok. And all the advice i've gotten has been great! I really appreciate everyone taking the time out to read my posts.



> now finally time for baby


How is your mare doing? And when is she due? Both are such beautiful horses, so the baby is going to stunning


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

I really commend you for your responses, appylover. You wouldn't believe how many people out there who think they know everything and won't be taught - they really get to me sometimes. No one know everything!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you Kyani.



> You wouldn't believe how many people out there who think they know everything and won't be taught - they really get to me sometimes.


I know exactly what you mean. people ask a question and when they don't get a response they ere looking for, they snap at everyone and that leads to many problems.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> How is your mare doing? And when is she due? Both are such beautiful horses, so the baby is going to stunning


She is getting a nice round belly...though she does not look at huge as I would have expected on her dainty frame. She get so impatient at feeding time now, and is just about impossibly stubborn when riding. I was on her the other day, walking around our field, and she backed up to a shrub with her butt and kinda leaned into it...she is acting so crazy 

I am getting so excited and impatient about the baby...the beginning went fast, but now I am thinking about it so much that I think I might lose my mind.  She is due in late April. 

Thanks so much...I can't wait to see the baby. I think it will be cute even solid.  (Aren't all babies though)


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

> Smile (Aren't all babies though) Smile


oh of course! Every time i see a picture of a baby I'm like "you're so adorable!" 

I remember reading or hearing something along the lines of that everyone is drawn to babies because either of the smell that comes off of them, or their tiny little features. Not sure which one it was, but i found it cool.

I can't wait to see pictures of the baby. That's gotta be so cool, to have a bond with the foal since the day he was born.

I have a dog, who's 5 now, that i have seen him, picked him up and everything the day he was born. He's such a goofy dog, but very loyal to me.

Good luck with Mom, Dad and the baby!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> what if the impressive stud was NN? I highly doubt I'm going to breed her to an Impressive Stud just because some might lie about their horse being NN. But besides that whole hypp thing, would the foals be deformed or have any birth defects?



When a horse inherits HYPP, they can have muscle seizures, if you like. They go into sporadic muscle tremors and some hyperventilate, others can't walk, others die. It all depends on what they do at that moment. But you would have to severely monitor the horse and constantly medicate, unless it was N/N.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I know Harlee. I did a lot of research on HyPP and I know what could happen. 

Harlee, do you have a horse that is HyPP postive?

You can read a lot online, and that does give you a good idea, but I spoke to someone who has had HyPP postive horses on a regular diet, and they stayed that way because they didn't have any symptoms. And also, Generally speaking, if a horse doesn't have symptoms when its young, there's a good chance it won't ever have symptoms. But that's only generally speaking. If i were to change my horse's diet, there is a good chance she would have an attack because of the change in diet.

I appreciate your concern, but I've familiarized myself with Hypp ever since i learned that she might have it, and did even more when she came back positive.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> I know Harlee. I did a lot of research on hypp and I know what could happen.
> 
> Harlee, do you have a horse that is hypp postive?
> 
> ...




You asked, I answered. But no I don't, I did a very detailed report on HYPP.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I know i asked, but i more or less asked about breeding two impressive horses, nothing to do with Hypp. It's just that my mare has it.

It is nice having someone come into a discussion and know what HyPP is. And its cool that you did a report on it. 

Sorry if i sounded kinda witchy in my last post, my boyfriend rushed me when i was at the stable and i was pretty upset over it.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Men!  Just joking


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

lol yes i know! When i go there by myself, i'm not rushed and i do whatever i want to.


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

Hehe, my FEMALE friends do that to me :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that stinks Kyani! 

Looking back to yesterday, i can see why my boyfriend was rushing me. We opened up a business and we needed to get things done before it was dark. He orginally wanted to take pictures, but decided against it. The highlight of my day yesterday was turning my mare out in an outdoor ring and just letting her run. I wish i had brought my camera because she looked amazing! She gets turned out in a small muddy paddock and has no room to run. It really got to me yesterday so thats what i did. According to my boyfriend (who stayed back in the barn) said everyone was talking about it. "look at Vega, she's running and bucking" that sorta stuff.

Then again, maybe she was just showing off to the guys that were there (she's in heat as of yesterday and i think her brain switched over)

Next time i let her out, i'll have my camera in hand and take pics and show everyone!


----------



## SENSATIONAL CHEERS (Feb 10, 2008)

my horse sensational cheers has impressive bred in her 3 time going up to 4 generations back she is hypp n/n lucky there i would say!!however she is just beautiful i love her so much! The only thing is with impressive bred horses they are kinda 1 person horses.how ever with yours being hypp h/n i would not do it matter of fact you probally should get her fixed and just love her like she is.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

you are very lucky for your horse to be n/n. I'm not doing to be breeding my horse, i got bored at work and was looking at studs and was just plain old curious. I would get her fixed, but i dont have the money for it. As of right now she's turned out individually, and whenever my boyfriend and i get our own house, its going to be her, and my boyfriend's gelding ((they love each other))

Vega isn't really a one person horse. She loves other people, especially when they pet her or give her food lol. I've even had my boyfriend's niece groom her, rider her, and walk her and Vega warmed right up to her.


----------



## SENSATIONAL CHEERS (Feb 10, 2008)

That sounds like a great idea i belive having her with a gelding is the best plan.i have kids they can do things with my impressive bred horse its just she does best with me.at least you are trying to find out more about breeding her before you do it thats good.i seen you saying something about getting a colt/filly you can get one as young as 3/4 months old you will still have plenty of bonding time with one at that young age.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

i have had h/h n/h and n/n horses in the past and see NO PROBLEM with breeding a n/h horse, so long as you pick a n/n stud or one that is not of impressive lines at all. Yes the foal has a chance (25% if my math serves me correctly) of being n/h but you could also get a lethal white in paints when you breed overo to overo at the same percentage but that doesn't stop people breeding them together.

There is nothing wrong with having a hypp positive horse and i take great offense to people suggesting that they are mutants that should be spade. The majority of the halter world champions that i have led were N/H or H/H so as far as i am concerned they are just as worthy of any feat that lays before them as the next horse! 

Yes on occassion they will have a fit but treated properly they can lead very long and healthy lives, just as an example - if your child had epilepsy would you stop them from ever having children????????


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

IMO, I Love Lane that is irresponsible and no worse than breeding two frame overos together - which is ridiculous. You have the same percentage chance of gettig LIVING frame patterned horse out of a frame and non-frame as you do from breeding two frames, and then you don't have any chance of producing a foal that is going to live a short and miserable life, either. It's a disgusting practice at its worst and sheer ignorance and apathy for horse welfare at best. (There is NO excuse for breeding two frames, except perhaps ignorance that one or both was frame at all, but then, if you're in the US or anywhere else frame is common, ALWAYS TEST.)

People breed hypp positive halter horses because they think they can get them to build all that muscle without doing any work. It's greedy and money-grabbing and irresponsible. People also breed halter horses with horrible post legs and upright navicular-inviting pasterns doesn't make it right.

And to compare them to children is ridiculous. Children don't go to slaughter when they're not wanted. Children can learn to understand what's happening to them.
Besides, a lot of people with hereditary disease DO decide not to have children. I know at least one person who is heterzygous for the gene which causes cystic fribrosis who insists she will have her partner tested before she ever haves children to ensure there is no chance of them having a child with the disease.
A horse isn't going to care if it never has babies. It's silly to give them human emotions about the whole thing. It's like BYBs who insist they just HAD to breed their mare because 'she wanted to be a mommy'.

spade = spayed. 
And they are mutants - a horse that has terrible, painful, terrifying fits: do yo REALLY want to produce more of those? I'm not sayign they're not worthy of acheiving anything, but there is no reason to continue to nurture a dangerous mutation.

I Love Lane, you seem like a sensible person - I'm surprised you think this way.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

> at least you are trying to find out more about breeding her before you do it thats good


When i first got her, that idea was in my head like constantly, but i don't want to risk her having an attack if i do breed her. She hasn't had one to this day, and i'd like it to stay like that.



> i seen you saying something about getting a colt/filly you can get one as young as 3/4 months old you will still have plenty of bonding time with one at that young age.


That will be something I'll look into. I'd love to get one now, but it wouldn't be fair to Vega, not to mention no room at the stable.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

From what I have read, HYPP is a dominant gene, so a n/h bred to a n/n still has a 50% chance of producing n/h.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

a 50% chance to get a n/h is 50% too much for me.
I rather just get a baby and start from there.

I don't know how you deal with waiting 11 months for the baby. I think i'd be so nervous, that I'd bring a bed out there and sleep with my horse, just incase anything happened, i'd be right there. But i'm not sure how my boyfriend would like that...


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

I have had this argument once before and it actually led to me leaving the forum that it was on never to return.

I am not going to argue with anyone about the pros and cons of breeding hypp horses as it is never going to be something that all people will agree on and will only cause people to get aggravated, however I am going to say that unless you have had FIRST HAND experience with H/H and N/H horses you will never truly understand how the syndrome works. It can be frightening at times but it is very treatable and is not something that I have found to be painful to the horses.

I am finding that there are a few people that are set in their beliefs as to what is RIGHT or WRONG and I don’t think it would matter what anyone said to the contrary, they would still be wrong and not know what they are talking about. It really annoys me that people cannot have an open mind to a subject such as this one. 

I would really appreciate it if when you reply to this post you refrain from having personal attacks on me as that is really not appropriate. That is all I am going to say on this.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I am so anxious! not to the point of nervous about complications yet, but just SO, so excited. My neighbor was joking with me that it was a good thing I was not having a child of my own.  We joked that the next one would be less of a big deal. 11 months is a very long time! 

Appylover, 
You will have no problem finding a fabulous weanling...now you know what sort of things to screen for too (hypp, etc.). You even have the ability to put it up here for critiquing. You won't have the tormenting 11 month wait and you will know what you are getting.  There are definitely some great advantages to buying a foal already born.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Ak- I've actually been looking for weanlings, not finding much in NJ. I want to get one so bad, but right now just isn't the right time. Maybe if my boyfriend and i move into a house by my birthday (august 31) i'll could ask him to buy me a baby.. or maybe i'll buy my own baby.

I love lane, are you talking to me about attacking you? I just don't think i did...


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Lane, I understand what you are trying to explain, and your experience speaks volumes. Regardless, I personally would not breed and probably would not even buy an HYPP horse. Even if attacks do not often occur and can be controlled, that is a complication that I am not interested in dealing with. I have the ability to screen for that ahead of time, and make a choice not to purchase or breed for that trait. Now, it is were a defect that could not be screened for, and turned up in my horse, I would then take the care and steps necessary in caring for that horse.

If I were into halter, I might also be tempted to buy a horse with the hypp gene if I knew it was a pretty healthy horse (not showing many signs) because they are known to excel in that area. 

So, I see where you are coming from. As to appylover's original post, she was asking about her horses specifically. She was not asking in terms of producing a fabulous halter horse, but more in terms of liking the idea of bonding with and raising a baby. From that perspective, it seems to make more sense for her to seek out and find a baby that she knows is healthy (for everything that can be screened for anyway).


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

If i knew Vega had hypp in the beginning, I would have continued my search. She is a beautiful horse, but everytime i do something with her, its always in the back of my head. I think that's a huge reason why i flipped when her legs were swollen.



> From that perspective, it seems to make more sense for her to seek out and find a baby that she knows is healthy (for everything that can be screened for anyway).


That's exactly what I'm going to do. I don't feel i have enough experience to have a mare in foal, and deal with any possible complication. And then if the baby isn't healthy, i dont know what I'd do. I figure i could just get a baby, bond with him/her and when i feel comfortable breed a horse(not sure who, but a horse)


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

I Love Lane - I really hope I haven't personally insulted you. I tried very hard to refrain from typing anything that may have sounded like a personal insult but I am sorry if you are offended anyway.

I don't condone the breeding of animals where there is a known chance of producing a harmful/dangerous genetic deformity in the offspring. I just don't understand why you would.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

my comments were not aimed at anyone. They were about the way this topic is received in general. Thankyou for being concerned that you may have offended me but it was not you or anyone else in this thread that have said anything to upset me.

I have found that this topic is never a good thing to talk on a forum about as people have VERY dstrong beliefs one way or the other about hypp horses.

I am not suggesting that anyone needs to agree with what i am trying to say but it would be nice if people were a little more open to the fact that there is two sides to this argument and both sides have a very strong case. That is all.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I never meant for this topic to be one of those topics that has two strong sides, i was just curious to know what would happen. I used Vega because, well, she's hypp positive and i just found a stud.

There seems to be a lot of horse related things that are either you believe in it or you don't and there's nothing in between. I personally find it interesting because about 90% of what's on here, i never would have thought about if i didn't own a horse, or never would have known if i wasn't a part of this forum.

if that made any sense, i'm not sure. The snow is fascinating me


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

And how exactly would you justify breeding an animal knowing that there is a good chance it will have a potentially fatal (and most likely career-affecting) disease, that may or may not be manageable with treatment?


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

bubba13 said:


> And how exactly would you justify breeding an animal knowing that there is a good chance it will have a potentially fatal (and most likely career-affecting) disease, that may or may not be manageable with treatment?


Let's just not go there. As Lane said, she has been on other forums where it has not ended well...why do that here? There are certainly differing opinions here - both opinions have been explained with reasons - lets leave it at that.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

bubba13 said:


> And how exactly would you justify breeding an animal knowing that there is a good chance it will have a potentially fatal (and most likely career-affecting) disease, that may or may not be manageable with treatment?


and how exactly can some people justfiy breeding within themselves. seriously, i walk down the street and see high school drop outs with drug problems and 10 missing teeth and they are reproducing children that have no more basis for making their lives any better than their parents but they are still being popped out left right and centre. so while we debate whether or not its ok to breed an animal that may have a condition that means it will need more care, there are millions of people breeding that really shouldnt be and these are our future generations. its all part of the bigger picture. in most cases hypp can be treated and dealt with and the horse can live as normal a life as an epileptic person could. deal with the disease and get some experience on it and then make an educated decision with regards to your feelings on it :roll:


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

jazzyrider said:


> and how exactly can some people justfiy breeding within themselves. seriously, i walk down the street and see high school drop outs with drug problems and 10 missing teeth and they are reproducing children that have no more basis for making their lives any better than their parents but they are still being popped out left right and centre. so while we debate whether or not its ok to breed an animal that may have a condition that means it will need more care, there are millions of people breeding that really shouldnt be and these are our future generations. its all part of the bigger picture.


I concur. Like idiots who have one child with a genetic disorder that severely and negatively affects its life. This is tragic. The couples learn that there is a 25% chance that their future children will also have the disease. So what do they do? They conceive again. And guess what? This baby is also afflicted. This is not tragic. This is stupid.



jazzyrider said:


> in most cases hypp can be treated and dealt with and the horse can live as normal a life as an epileptic person could. deal with the disease and get some experience on it and then make an educated decision with regards to your feelings on it :roll:


You're assuming that I don't have experience and that I haven't researched it.

I'm not attacking Lane, I'm attacking all the people who choose to breed HYPP/HERDA/OLWS/etc horses *knowing* the risks.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Bubba, can we please just let this be? Everyone has their own opinions on certain diseases, and on breeding

Since we are all mature adults here, can we just agree to disagree on this topic?

Let's remember to keep this forum a friendly place.

Thank you


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

So are you going to breed? If so send us the stud.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Are you asking me Harlee?


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Sounds to me like people with disorders are being taunted now....

Who is ANYONE to call ANYONE ELSE an idiot really?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

who called anyone an idiot :?


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> Are you asking me Harlee?


Yes, darling


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I had stated before that i'm not going to be breeding her and will plan on buying a weanling. The 50% of the baby getting hypp was 50% too much.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh haha sorry I must have missed that one.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

bubba13 said:


> I concur. *Like idiots who have one child with a genetic disorder that severely and negatively affects its life.* This is tragic. The couples learn that there is a 25% chance that their future children will also have the disease. So what do they do? They conceive again. And guess what? This baby is also afflicted. This is not tragic. This is stupid.


I may have read this the wrong way. I'm not sure. Sorry, Jazzy.


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

Ugh, yes it's inbreeding. I know, I know, it's not always bad, but the Impressive lines are already so inbred :?. I'm already not a fan of Impressive horses, I've never met one that wasn't nutty(that doesn't mean there's not good ones out there, it just means im not a fan).


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

BluMagic said:


> bubba13 said:
> 
> 
> > I concur. *Like idiots who have one child with a genetic disorder that severely and negatively affects its life.* This is tragic. The couples learn that there is a 25% chance that their future children will also have the disease. So what do they do? They conceive again. And guess what? This baby is also afflicted. This is not tragic. This is stupid.
> ...


thats cool  i just couldnt remember where it has been said


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm glad you have decided not to breed her Appylover. I think the weanlings are just as much fun as the newborns. Hope you can get one soon  I hate to bring in the word idiot again but... the Idiot who sold us Fancy (a hypp filly) after hearing she was starting to have attacks, said to us, "well you could always use her as a brood mare". :twisted:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

no she didn't. Wow i can't believe that Vida. I guess some people don't care. The person who bred Vega, I e-mailed her asking her if she tested her or anything, and she didn't. She said something along the lines of, well she didn't have any symptoms, so i assumed she didn't have it. There was never a "i'm sorry" or anything. Really upsets me. And then for the barn where i got her, not to even mention anything, that ****ed me off.

But i do love her. And she has a boyfriend (my boyfriend's gelding Gem) so she could never be a mommy. But it's better off that way. She'll just be a big sister to the weanling i get.

About weanlings, about how old are they when they get weaned?


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I think depending on who is doing the weaning, and what their motivations are, weanlings can be from 4-6 months, and sometimes even older. I think we will be weaning at about 5 months.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok. I kinda want to get one that's fairly young. 6 months at the least, but i wasn't sure if that was too young


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think the AQHA has started requiring hypp results on the registration. I don't think the APHA is doing it yet. At least some progress is being made. 
We weaned ours at 5 months. Our fillys will never be bred as long as we own them, so they will never be moms either. I don't think they will miss out on anything :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i agree, i'm glad someone is doing something.

One thing i know for sure, my next horse is not having Impressive in its bloodlines.


----------



## Deb (Feb 12, 2008)

[I really commend you for your responses, appylover. You wouldn't believe how many people out there who think they know everything and won't be taught - they really get to me sometimes. No one know everything!]


Why are you backing down on your original intensity? You know she is going to breed another horse. She has said as much. Maybe not tomorrow, but it will happen. So some other horse gets to die, because she has to have a baby.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

huh?


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

Deb - appylover has said she has (sensibly) decided never to breed her mare. She plans instead to buy a weanling, so she is giving another horse a home rather than creating another to add to the over-population.

My original intensity was a bit much anyway. I didn't know appylover and was expecting a 'omg ure so mean! my horse needs to have a baby, how dare you say there's something wrong with her!' response. I was being cynical.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Deb said:


> Why are you backing down on your original intensity? You know she is going to breed another horse. She has said as much. Maybe not tomorrow, but it will happen. So some other horse gets to die, because she has to have a baby.


That is a bit harsh! If Appylover decides to breed a healthy mare some time in the future, that is her right. Yes, there is a population issue, but attacking people responsible enough to screen for health and care for the mare and future foal will get you nowhere.

It is ridiculous to blame appylover or other responsible people for the death of unwanted horses that are the product of irresponsible people.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

seems there are a few too many cynical or other such remarks popping up lately. its not really needed and just makes the thread tiresome to read :roll: 

good on you appylover for not breeding your horsey 
and for everyone else, now that we have established this can we get back to the topic at hand if anyone has anything useful left to say


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I agree with both of you 

I still have to have the whole "not being a mommy" talk with Vega. She'll understand.

I do think this is pretty much a dead topic, as in, my question was answered. But any other useful information is welcome


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You need to buy that Fresian weanling. :wink:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i know! He's so pretty and everything. $3,500 seems reasonable, considering a purebred friesian can go for tons more.


----------



## Deb (Feb 12, 2008)

Appylover, if you have truly decided not to breed a horse, then three cheers for you. I am impressed and I guess I may have missed that particular post. My apologies in that case.

I have two mares also, and being both responsible as a horse owner, and absolutely burning at the number of people who breed any animal at the expense of others that already exist, I have never and will never, breed either. The one mare comes from an old, previously well known Arab blood line and has the smoothest movement, and the other is the prettiest Anglo-arab I have ever seen, more Arab than Thoroughbred. 

I also have a couple little dogs and when we got the second little guy, our neighbors fell in love with him and promptly went out and got a little female with the idea that when she was old enough, they would let their little dog be bred by ours. We neutered Diesel before that could happen. So we not only talk the talk, but we walk it too.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Deb, I understand completely where you are coming from, and I do understand that there are a lot of unwanted horses out there, that I could easily buy a horse, instead of breeding. 
I wanted to breed Vega when i first got her (like later on down the road) but since she is HyPP positive, I'm not going to do that.

But if, in the future, i wanted to breed a horse of mine, i don't see why i couldn't. I'd make sure i'm more than financially stable to support them. Even if i did get to the point where money was low, I'd rather spend my last dollar on them, rather than on myself.


----------

